# A+ vs Network+



## Thrillhouse

I'm currently working fulltime as an assistant network admin and have completed a 2 year college program "Computer Systems Technician" at Algonquin College in Ottawa, Canada.

I am confident with a bit of studying I could pass the A+ but I'm not sure that it would be worth the 350 for both tests. I was thinking of taking the network+ instead as I'm assuming it would be more stuff that I am less confident with and more relevant to future network orientated certification depending on what I branch into.

I was wondering if anyone has taken both and what they would suggest.

I'm also trying to figure out which microsoft certifications are good to start with. From what I can tell they have a dozen or so entry level ones. I'm looking to get further into network support/administration. 

I have completed ccna 1-4 and could study a good amount and get the ccna cert but I don't know how much it would be useful to me at this point with no experience on cisco routers other than the fairly extensive labwork we did during the 4 semesters.

Any tips or experience based info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## greenbrucelee

didn't I sy yesterday you should be doing both?


----------



## BosonMichael

The point of certification isn't to learn new things (though you will likely learn things along the way). Nor is the point of certification to show an employer what you WANT to be doing. The point of certification is to show potential employers what you HAVE experience doing (with the exception of entry-level exams, which will help even without experience). Certification shows an employer that you have a baseline level of knowledge regarding a set of technologies. Having the A+ would show an employer that you are able to diagnose and repair hardware and software problems. Having the Network+ would show an employer that you know the basics about networking computers together. Neither are required, but both are useful, in my opinion.

My opinion is that you should certify on whatever you have real-world IT experience doing. If you have experience doing PC support, certify on that. If you have experience networking computers together, certify on that. If you have experience administering a Windows-based domain, certify on that. If you have experience administering Cisco devices, certify on that.


----------



## Thrillhouse

Ya i posted this before replying to the other thread.


----------



## jackz

you'd better go for CompTIA A+ first, then CCNA. Many of my friends are just like you and from their experience to get A+ first then CCNA, Network+, Security+ etc.


----------



## greenbrucelee

jackz said:


> you'd better go for CompTIA A+ first, then CCNA. Many of my friends are just like you and from their experience to get A+ first then CCNA, Network+, Security+ etc.


the ccna is designed for people who work with cisco kit


----------



## BosonMichael

greenbrucelee said:


> the ccna is designed for people who work with cisco kit


Don't waste your time trying to convince jackz, GBL. His other two posts reference braindumps.


----------



## greenbrucelee

BosonMichael said:


> Don't waste your time trying to convince jackz, GBL. His other two posts reference braindumps.


point me to the posts Mike and I will bin all reference to BDs


----------

